# Case IH Farmall 75C



## tmoseley (Aug 24, 2010)

New to me Case IH 75C only 900 hours, evidently in tip top shape. Still getting used to it and have discovered that the loader drops too rapidly when moving round bales--no trouble lifting, but when I hit the joystick to lower, it just crashes down. no problem with lighter stuff like sawdust or feed. Question: is there a controller or adjustment that I can slow down the descent, or do I need to put a flow restrictor valve in the circuit? Next to no information in the manual about this, but my impression is that this is not a malfunction, but a setting adapted to moving bulky light stuff, not round bales. This tractor is very similar to the NH T4.75, which seem more common. My previous tractor that this replaced was a JD 2640 which had an adjustment on the feed block for the lines that went to the loader valves, but I haven't found anything that looks like this on the new tractor. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Are you fully extending the joystick? Of course it will drop like a hippo on a see saw. You need to slowly finesse the joystick enough for the speed you want like a hydrostatic lawn mower.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Its normal and means you DON'T have the re-gen valve spool in the valve body! Whew! Those SUCK! They require preasure for any movement. As mentioned above, just barely push the lever to lower you are still in full control you just need to have finesse. I go through this every day at work with different people operating fork trucks.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I feel your pain. I had the same fast lowering FEL boom when handling large rd bales on a Kubota M4900 that I owned. I couldn't feather the control handle enough to slow the lowering down with 1000# bale. I installed an adjustable flow control valve($27.25) pictured below to solve that problem. The Kubota M7040 that I now own is totally different & is easy to lower a 1000# bale.


----------



## tmoseley (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions, especially the flow control valve


----------

